# Marks for Prep Year in St. Jean?



## kolkol (20 Apr 2007)

I went to talk to the recruiter here in Vancouver today (Good excuse to miss some school eh  ;D) and he said in order to get into RMC you need to have strong academic standing, ie. mid to high 80s, and that academics are about 85% of their consideration for you. Are those the same marks needed for the prepatory year in St. Jean? Currently my grade 12 marks are at about 79%.

Thanks

Matthew


----------



## Jorkapp (21 Apr 2007)

Have you considered Civ U? I got ROTP at Civ U with only a 75 average.


----------



## kolkol (21 Apr 2007)

Yeah Im considering it, but I would also like to go to RMC to constantly be in the military setting  :threat:


----------



## alexjbuck (21 Apr 2007)

You can apply to the ROTP program with any average. They will tell you what you are doing after you get in. So, no matter what your average, try it. The worst they can do is say "no".


----------



## andpro (21 Apr 2007)

kolkol said:
			
		

> Yeah Im considering it, but I would also like to go to RMC to constantly be in the military setting  :threat:



I was just like you when I first applied, saying that RMC would be the best thing for me, and I wanted to constantly be in a military setting as well. At a civi U you have a lot of free time and you don't have such regimented time table. There are some people at RMC who envy civi U students because they have so much freedom, and there are a lot of people at RMC who wouldn't trade what they have there for anything. There are ways to get your military fix during while at civi U like volunteering at a reserve unit or at a cadet unit, which will give you good leadership experience and a taste of what military life is like. I'm not trying to persuade you either way but, I just find there are a lot of people who think that they would be worse off at a civi U. Remember also that getting into RMC is not just about your average but also your extracurricular activities as well. 

good luck on your application.


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Apr 2007)

kolkol said:
			
		

> Yeah Im considering it, but I would also like to go to RMC to constantly be in the military setting  :threat:



That'll pass, believe me....


----------



## kolkol (22 Apr 2007)

Thanks guys
Also, can you enter as a DEO (Not ROTP) with an American Degree?
I might be going to school in the States on a golf scholarship, but I'm more worried about joining the Forces than golf.


----------

